# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Thuê xe limousine đi Campuchia

## jimmytravel10

*Du lịch thái dương* dịch vụ cho thuê xe limousine cao cấp đi Campuchia các loại từ 04 chổ đến 45 chổ từ cao cấp limousine đến luxury quý khách có nhu cầu liên hệ đặt biệt xe Dcar limousine đi Campuchia từ Sài gòn website : www.thaiduonglimousine.com hay 08 68 56 9 108 zalo - 1900.9227

----------

